# Varkala: The Sea Beckons You This Holiday



## Bryantjo (Feb 19, 2013)

The coastal town with its jagged red cliffs lining the golden beaches, shallow estuaries, glistening backwaters, ancient temples, quaint shopping spots, enriching Ayurveda and much more, Varkala is one of the most beautiful beach destination for vacationers. The intricate network of backwaters, lagoons, tidal creeks and canals, estuaries and deltas traversing the quaint countryside of Varkala conclude in the infinite span of cobalt green sea.

The Varkala beach or Papanasam beach is a haven for beach tourists with unending coconut groves, silvery sands, rugged cliffs and glimmering sea. The resorts and hotels perched on the crimson brown rock faces and along the coastline offer scenic panorama of the green Arabian Sea in the magnificent sunsets and pleasant sunrises. Holidayers can also enjoy adventure sports such as sunbathing, parasailing, swimming, scuba diving and windsurfing. Kerala honeymoon tour and similar leisure holidays packages mention Varkala as one of the major locations with abundant attractions.

Varkala is one of the chief locations in Kerala to propagate the concept of Ayurveda Tourism. The Papanasam beach meaning demolisher of sins (papam-sin; naasham: destroy) as well as the beach in Tiruvambadi are popular for the therapeutic properties of the mineral water springs found in the vicinity of the beach. Several Ayurveda resorts and centers have been set up alongside the beaches for the benefit of travelers.

The Papanasam beach is also of religious significance and pilgrims visit for a holy dip to redeem them of all sins and the Hindu custom of Vavu Bali, when people scatter cremated ashes of deceased relatives.


----------

